# Ridgid EB-4424 Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Ridgid EB-4424 OSS was the second of my more significant purchases during the winter "offseason" in my shop (HF 13" DP was the other). Spring is here, the shop is open, and I've had more reason to fire this new toy up lately. 

The EB-4424 replaced a cheap 4" & 6" combo belt sander w/6" disc. The oscillating feature works great and lets me use more of the sanding surface. The interchangeable spindle and belt attachments swap out easily in about 20 seconds. It's got decent power, and an ample adjustable table surface. No comments on how well the DC works as I've yet to hook it up to a vac or my DC, but it won't be long now. I really like how quickly and easily it gets the job done. A longer belt surface would always be nice, but I'd guess the price would go up proportionately. There's onboard storage for each of the different spindle sizes and their inserts, and even a place for the belt when not in use, though it's pretty darn easy to knock stored spindles and inserts off the thing. 

I don't know what else to compare this too. When I started looking I didnt' find anything else quite like this. It's a far nicer machine than my old combo bench sander. At $200 it's not a steal, but seems a fair price as long as it holds up. So far so good! :thumbsup: If my opinion changes for any reason, I'll give an update.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I had the same Ridgid OSS for over 6 years - not sure if the number is
the same but the photo looks like it. No problems with mine and I would recommend it to anyone.
I probably use the spindle sander more than the belt. This is a great tool and worth every penny.


----------



## jistincase (Apr 10, 2008)

They are a nice machine for the price but as I mentioned in another post they do have a weird little problem. The drum is an aluminum one and the shaft that is rides on is steel. The two disimilar metals have the habit of causing a corrosive action between the two and in extreme cases can cause the drum to seize on the shaft. I worked in the tool dept of HD and got this info first hand. Just keep a little aluminum anti-seize on hand and coat the shaft with a little now and then. Coupled with heat, dust and a miniscul amount of electricity not to mention your area all contibute to that action. I think that a lot of the problem in this area also could be contributed to letting them sit around without use in a wet corrosive atmosphere like near the ocean or high humidity. It only takes a couple of secs to wipe the lube on and you should never have a problem.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tip....good to know.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Rigid OSS*

I have this sander as well. I looked at the Delta Osolating Spindle Sander before buying the Rigid. The Rigid is a lot less expensive plus it has the belt sander as well.

I bought it for the spindle sander but have never used it. I use the belt sander all of the time.

Highly recommended.


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

I also picked up one of these over the winter. I've used it on a couple projects already and wish I would have bought it sooner. Excellent machine in my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have the Rigid OSS as well, and I am very pleased with it. I have not used it as a spindle sander yet, in part because I recently picked up a Canadian Tire Mastercraft [made by Ryobi I believe] spindle sander for a very reasonable price, on sale. One thing I have noticed with the Rigid OSS is that dust collection using the built in grates etc. is nowhere near as effective as having a nozzle connected to a 21/2 inch dust collection system, perched right on the table of the OSS, next to the sawdust exit side of the belt. This collects the dust much better and more completely.
Thanks for the tip jistincase. That is good to know.

Gerry


----------

